# Moving to Cyprus from the UK



## irenejordan2015 (Nov 21, 2018)

Hello, my husband and I and our 2 kids are looking to move to Cyprus in 2019. Half my family lives there and I’ve visited countless times. Question for people who’ve moved there from the U.K. - how do you like it? I know jobs are hard to find but we have a guaranteed income of €3000 a month coming in for life - is this sufficient for a good life? How are the private schools? Do they teach proper English? How is the private medical care? Any info is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You should be fine with your income.
The private schools mostly teach in English and the private healthcare is excellent.


----------



## irenejordan2015 (Nov 21, 2018)

Thank you Veronica. Do you happen to know how much private medical care is roughly? I’m finding it hard to find anything on prices online


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

It all depends on your definition of a 'good life'.
You need to factor in school fees which are likely to be in the region of €14k for your children which leaves €22k, do you have property already or will you be renting which could cost another €7-8k.
Private health care can start for a very minimum basic cover at €180/person or up to around €1200/adult (a lot less for children) for an all singing policy.
What about income tax, is the €3000/month after tax? You may need to register for income tax in Cyprus whereby if this money is payable to one individual you will be taxed on income over €19000/year 
Car, electricity, water, community council charges, heating and food will eat up a chunk as well! 
You should be ok but not partying every night!


----------



## irenejordan2015 (Nov 21, 2018)

Haha well the income is a tax free amount from my husbands military service. Are those insurance quotes yearly? I’m so confused and we need to decide what we’re doing by next month. We are definitely going to have one of us in full time work Though


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

The health insurance prices are yearly, however, if one of you will be working and paying into the Social Fund here (roughly 10% of earnings) I think immediate dependants are covered under the Cypriot health care system and therefore you won't need private health care. Hopefully someone here with better knowledge on social fund and health care can confirm or correct me on this.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

That is correct. If one of you is working you will have to pay into the social fund and this entitles the person who is working and their dependants to health care on the same basis as Cypriots. It will also entitle the worker to a pension from Cyprus when they reach retirement at 63. The amount of pension will depend on how long social has been paid for and how much is in your social fund.


----------

